# RV Slide out floor wet



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

somehow my CHerokee slide out floor is getting water, just wet enough to wet carpet and soften the wood. its over the under liner and not down the walls. I think its the window seals and down inside the walls. any ideas? gracias


----------



## weedeater (Aug 22, 2012)

Open it up and lay a water hose on top then get inside and look for a leak... I had a trailer do this and it was the seal where the exterior wall stuck up about 2 inches above the roof, there's a seal there that had cracked. Also check the gasket that seal when slide out opens and closes because they will start to leak


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*Check AC condensation trail*

Sometimes the AC condensation can create an onging leak that is hard to detect. Also, remember that the roof should be serviced at least yearly and all of the Dicor cracks need to be re-Dicored.


----------

